# Arteriovenous Fistula



## nc_coder (Sep 23, 2009)

ok- I have been coding this for years, but this morning I am second guessing myself for some reason.  I just need some reinforcement.  
Creation of a brachio-cephalic arteriovenous fistula for hemodialysis.  What is the correct code for that?


----------



## lindacoder (Sep 23, 2009)

now you have me second guessing but I believe it is 36821


----------



## Monika Liddle (Sep 23, 2009)

*A-V fistula*

I don't have my CPT book at home with me but I do believe that is the correct code.

Monika


----------



## nc_coder (Sep 25, 2009)

GREAT!!!   That's what I've been using.  Just needed a little reinforcement.
Thank you.


----------



## hmanning (Sep 29, 2009)

*Avf*

It most definitely is 36821!!!


----------

